

US man charged over Facebook spam turns himself in - anya
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-14428730
A US man charged with sending more than 27 million spam messages to Facebook users has turned himself in.Sanford Wallace, who is known as the "Spam King", surrendered to FBI agents in California.
======
ColinWright
Same story:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2849064>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2849438>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2849525>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2849570>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2850338>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2850576>

